# Cycling around Bodega Bay



## thalo (Jul 17, 2011)

I will be going to Bodega Bay for Thanksgiving celebrations. Any specific roads/routes to ride around? Recommendations please.

I have quickly looked at maps online and figure I will work some routes on the 1, 116, towards Sebastopol, Bodega Hwy. Are these roads okay?

I will be staying somewhere on the bay, rides will start and end there. If there are places that I can ride to (10-15 miles away) that will be good also.

cheers and get stuffed.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Whatever you do, you have to ride Coleman Valley Road in both directions. Absolutely the best. Do it early in the morning and you get caught in fog/mist, it's a trip. Take it all the way into Occidental.


----------



## thalo (Jul 17, 2011)

thanks for the recommendation, looks like an adventurous road.

I mapped out some routes. Going to Reyes Point and back, taking some back roads (65mi) and then a loop heading up the 1 to Jenner, over to Guerneville, to Graton and then Occidental/Coleman Valley/Joy Rd back to Bodega.


----------



## J-Flo (Sep 30, 2015)

Lots of good riding in the area. My main suggestion is to bias your route to the back roads such as Coleman Valley and reduce time on Highway 1. The 1 is gorgeous but the traffic is not.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

can't really do wrong there. Road to Tomales, out to Drakes Bay.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

OP, how did it go?


----------



## thalo (Jul 17, 2011)

Rehashing this thread (after 2 years) because I went back to the area this year Thanksgiving. Stayed in Dillon Beach this year. Great riding around the area. One of my rides:

https://www.strava.com/activities/1289064571


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Nice, quite jealous. Got out there for a day last year when ToC had a stage in the area but it's too far away to frequent.


----------



## thalo (Jul 17, 2011)

I am from out of state so it is a special occasion that takes me there. Great place to ride, so many options and great scenery. I think I am going to plan a 3-5 day trip with some friends in the spring. There are great rides in my area (Reno) but it is nice to see new places.


----------

